# Gunmen seize U.S. aid worker in Afghanistan



## GAP (26 Jan 2008)

Gunmen seize U.S. aid worker in Afghanistan
Updated Sat. Jan. 26 2008 1:06 PM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

Gunmen have captured a burqa-clad U.S. female aid worker in Kandahar province.

They stopped Cyd Mizell, 49, and her driver outside Kandahar City, Assadullah Khalid, the provincial governor, told reporters on Saturday.

Mizell had been living in Kandahar for years and spoke Pashtu, the local language. She didn't travel with armed guards, he said.


Mizell works for the Asian Rural Life Development Foundation. It operates food-for-work, irrigation rehabilitation, health care and restoration projects around Kandahar, according to information on its website.

No group has claimed responsibility yet or made any demands. The U.S. Embassy said it has no immediate information about the incident.

Jeff Palmer, the aid group's international director, said the kidnappers had not contacted his group
More on link


----------



## KevinB (27 Jan 2008)

Best wishes for her safe recovery.

 NGO's need security -- to operate in non permisive enviroments w/o it leads to stupidty like this.


----------

